# Would You Patrol the Neighborhood?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Texas Gun Owner Fends Off Looters During Hurricane Harvey

Or just be content to watch over your self and your family and Bol? Or are you being the Neighborhood watch?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure I could count on our immediate neighbors. We live on a dead end dirt road, on the end that connects to the two lane blacktop county road. 
We are about 300 yards in, my next door neighbor is also a Vietnam vet, the guy who lives across the street works for CSX railroad and is a hunter.
Between the three of us, we wouldn't need to "patrol" just keep a close eye on who tries to go down the road. We know who lives here by the vehicles they drive.

Any person of color would immediately be suspect, as would any 20-ish white trash.
Profile? You darn right!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang splash, gators have to eat.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I do patrol my neighborhood, my neighbors just dont know it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Why make yourself a target? Watch from a concealed location.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Why make yourself a target? Watch from a concealed location.


A concealed location at night, . . . is totally visible during the day, . . . and once spotted, . . . can be easily avoided during the night.

OTOH, . . . foot patrols can vary their location, . . . route(s), . . . timing, . . . etc. . . . to be able to keep bg's off guard. Once they get the idea "you loot, . . . we shoot", . . . they tend to find easier pickings.

The truth and perfection of this idea came in LA some years back, . . . I think it was the Rodney King riots, . . . a Korean neighborhood posted roof top guards and had foot patrols, . . . their businesses did not get trashed.

It was kind of funny too, . . . because some of the "assault weapons" were simple Ruger 10-22 rifles. Bad guys were not gun owners so they just took the hint and vamoosed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

damn right - it's someone else's house first and your's later ... just don't play cop - assume they went out armed or have looted a gun somewhere - their scum life isn't worth yours or anyone else's ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm sure I could count on our immediate neighbors. We live on a dead end dirt road, on the end that connects to the two lane blacktop county road.
> We are about 300 yards in, my next door neighbor is also a Vietnam vet, the guy who lives across the street works for CSX railroad and is a hunter.
> Between the three of us, we wouldn't need to "patrol" just keep a close eye on who tries to go down the road. We know who lives here by the vehicles they drive.


I live in a very similar situation. I'm about a mile in, down a dead end lane off the blacktop county road. Even in the best of times, my neighbors keep an eye on visitors so you can imagine what we would do during a crisis.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm heading out now to take a look see at mine and my neighbors property


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

been wondering how far afield Houston's flushed out trash will spread - the NOLA trash turned up all the way in Atlanta battling the local gangs for drug territory - no need to mention the Houston mistake - heard stories that the re-located NOLA trash just continued Section 8/welfare lives where ever they landed ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I absolutely see value in patrolling. First, you and hopefully others, will make a show of force which will likely discourage at least some scumbags from even entering your neighborhood. Secondly, you are attempting to keep the threat away from your actual house.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Saw some deer. Lightened up the CamelBak and put it back in the TrailBlazer


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Any person of color would immediately be suspect, as would any 20-ish white trash.
> Profile? You darn right!


We know.

I wouldn't bother to patrol my neighborhood. Our survival strategy is either to leave or lead. More people would be welcome.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

My Mountain home Subdivision patrol would be called "A Nature Walk" , my Country Home Subdivision patrol is called "Exercise"


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> been wondering how far afield Houston's flushed out trash will spread - the NOLA trash turned up all the way in Atlanta battling the local gangs for drug territory - no need to mention the Houston mistake - heard stories that the re-located NOLA trash just continued Section 8/welfare lives where ever they landed ....


We had a significant NOLA relocation in Dallas after Katrina. It was never talked about publically. I became friends with an evacuee who stayed in Dallas. He often said it was very nice to live in a community that isn't corrupt. One of the problems with mass migration is that people bring with them their own values instead of adopting ours - but that's a different story.

A group of my friends were observing how something had changed in our small community, and we later determined it must be a result of the NOLA resettlement. With our current system, we aren't allowed to interview refugees. We are forced to take whatever arrives. My friend was the police chief. He knew exactly what was going on. He knows who the gang bangers are, but he couldn't do much about it unless it was observed. A group of us started our own gang and "identified" our territory. We learned what their symbols meant and used them. They weren't stupid. They quickly got the message that if they wanted to be a gang, they need to stick to their neighborhood and ours was off limits. I was surprised how easy and effective it was.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I would. Good time to test skills of hiding, and ballistics.
And with Irma coming, it may just happen.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kind of on the fence. While I would prefer to spot people before the get to my house, I also would like to hide and not show myself.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I carry while (Walking , Bicycling , Boating , Driving , Motorbiking , ... So I'm always patrolling in a way


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heck yes. Bowzer the Service Dog Shitzu and I do foot patrol on our part of da hood each day anyway. An aftermath of a Hurricane shouldnt be a problemo. I would not mind a shoulder sling for the pump Mossenberg. It would get tedious to carry. I may just continue with toting a pistol till they put them on sale somewhere..without drilling no holes in my gun.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Stockton, CA 
Kidding right?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We have security cameras now, to actually do a foot patrol would be questionable, what authority would one have to prevent anything from happening, only to document what is happening, to put a looter in the ground or to make an arrest, it would depend on what leeway local law enforcement and the DA would allow, it one thing to protect your own, it's another to assert yourself on someone down the street unless someone's life is in peril, I would volunteer if law enforcement were to ask......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> I carry while (Walking , Bicycling , Boating , Driving , Motorbiking , ... So I'm always patrolling in a way


Attaboy Gator! Well done.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Any person of color would immediately be suspect, as would any 20-ish white trash.
> Profile? You darn right!


Let me make this clear - the only reason a person of color (black, brown, yellow) would draw attention is because none live on our rural road. Hence, they would be recognized as outsiders.
Same-same with white trash.

We are not racist - we discriminate equally when it comes to outsiders.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I understood you perfectly.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me make this clear - the only reason a person of color (black, brown, yellow) would draw attention is because none live on our rural road. Hence, they would be recognized as outsiders.
> Same-same with white trash.
> 
> We are not racist - we discriminate equally when it comes to outsiders.


Thank you for cleaning that up. It sure did sound like.....

I make it a point to remind the local police and make sure I say something to the neighbors when I have young visitors coming to stay with me . At first I think they thought I was odd. Which is of course true.

The last time I had the local police thank me and tell me they had a frantic call from a concerned woman awhile ago. A large young black man was in town at the gas station he was able to tell her to calm down it is just one of James friends or relatives visiting . Tells her to go say hello and ask him if his name is Nathan ? Turns out it was Nate they had a conversation and the next time he comes to visit he is bringing her some flower bulbs . The guys on his football teams used to give him hell about the flowers but he has a nice business going.

We fear what we do not know now when things are not under stress after a disaster it will be worse. Ask your neighbors who might be coming to stay with them, get to meet them, talk with folks coming into your area after an event and find out who they are coming to visit . Just do not assume that every young person, person of color should not be their . They could have just moved in or be visiting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm sure I could count on our immediate neighbors. We live on a dead end dirt road, on the end that connects to the two lane blacktop county road.
> We are about 300 yards in, my next door neighbor is also a Vietnam vet, the guy who lives across the street works for CSX railroad and is a hunter.
> Between the three of us, we wouldn't need to "patrol" just keep a close eye on who tries to go down the road. We know who lives here by the vehicles they drive.
> 
> ...





rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me make this clear - the only reason a person of color (black, brown, yellow) would draw attention is because none live on our rural road. Hence, they would be recognized as outsiders.
> Same-same with white trash.
> 
> We are not racist - we discriminate equally when it comes to outsiders.





RJAMES said:


> *Thank you for cleaning that up. It sure did sound like.....*


I didn't take it as a racial comment, RPD was clear and accurate ........ if you did, it simply depends on your worldview or the way you want/need reality to cater to you.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I didn't take it as a racial comment, RPD was clear and accurate ........ if you did, it simply depends on your worldview or the way you want/need reality to cater to you.


He clarified . So I think at least two folks thought it could be taken that way. Glad he did not mean it that way. As to world view mine is pretty accurate plenty of examples of the police being called on the neighbors because someone thought the "black" person did not belong in their "white" neighborhood .

Any way you have a good day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> He clarified . So I think at least two folks thought it could be taken that way. Glad he did not mean it that way. As to world view mine is pretty accurate plenty of examples of the police being called on the neighbors because someone thought the "black" person did not belong in their "white" neighborhood .
> 
> Any way you have a good day.


Yes, rereading my original comment showed me that others could not tell my real intent.

Our road has mainly two types of people living on it - younger folks with kids, and older folks with no kids. They all happen to be white. It is rural. ANYONE who does not live here stands out to old timers like me and the wife. On a normal day, this would not matter. But the hypothetical question posed by the original poster was about abnormal times. At least that is the way I read it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Why make yourself a target? Watch from a concealed location.


exactly... every time i watch a movie where the homeowner / good guys hears a noise and goes to investigate... I scream "make them come to you, make them walk through the doorway!!!"

movement draws the eye. I want COVER and \CONCEALMENT.... never look for a fair fight.. look for the advantage


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> exactly... every time i watch a movie where the homeowner / good guys hears a noise and goes to investigate... I scream "make them come to you, make them walk through the doorway!!!"
> 
> movement draws the eye. I want COVER and \CONCEALMENT.... never look for a fair fight.. look for the advantage


Isn't there a saying something to the effect of "If you find yourself in a fair fight, you failed to plan your mission properly?" Always liked that idea.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rstanek said:


> We have security cameras now, to actually do a foot patrol would be questionable, what authority would one have to prevent anything from happening, only to document what is happening, to put a looter in the ground or to make an arrest, it would depend on what leeway local law enforcement and the DA would allow, it one thing to protect your own, it's another to assert yourself on someone down the street unless someone's life is in peril, I would volunteer if law enforcement were to ask......


Well in the great state of Texas citizens have the same authority to arrest and use force including deadly force against an alleged perp just as do the cops. With the limitation on citizen arrest extending only to felonies and breaches of the peace...which covers just about every law on the books except traffic laws. So feel free to move down here. lol. N. Texas does not allow hurricanes..but foot patrolling after a big tornado is often necessary.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I missed the last 2 days . Yesterday I was out and about eating, shooting and a consuming a couple PBR's
Today, there was 10 folks in back of me watching their land.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Got stuck at Urgent Care this morning for 3 hours. Cyst swelled up and needed some more antibotics


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Got stuck at Urgent Care this morning for 3 hours. Cyst swelled up and needed some more antibotics


Y'all take care of that now!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Texas Gun Owner Fends Off Looters During Hurricane Harvey
> 
> Or just be content to watch over your self and your family and Bol? Or are you being the Neighborhood watch?


I will not be patrolling my neighborhood... But I will be on overwatch...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

In my case I would probably not go patrolling. Stay behind cover and concealment and let the bad guys come to you. You could also get creative too. Stock up on fireworks and firecrackers around the 4th of July and should there be a bunch of bad guys heading your way start shooting those off first. If you're not expecting it some of the fireworks one can buy can be loud enough to startle and distract. Think of them as a rocket propeled flash-bang.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

heck man I patrol the area now I mean no neighbors for miles out here -checking the crops and stuff always doing looking at something sometimes even if it's the mrs's backside.


----------

